# mysql cluster



## rafalj (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi,

I try to install mysql-cluster on 2 server but I cant find ndbd and I can't connect throught 1186 port. What additionaly should I install from ports?

I install mysql-5.0.90 WITH_NDB=yes on every machine.

I start mysql (width ndb configured) but I cant find hot to start storage engine etc.

When I start ndb_mgm and try to "show" i that he cant connect throught 1186 port.

I use FreeBSD 8.0, my ports are fresh


----------

